# Antler and Snake Cigar



## David Seaba (Oct 30, 2014)

Made this one tonight. Gunmetal Cigar. With antler and snake skin I casted.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2014)

That is SO dang cool!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 30, 2014)

Man I like that, Time to get me some snakeskin for some stuff in my shop.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NeilYeag (Oct 30, 2014)

Wow, I agree. Anyone with that pen has a real conversational piece. Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks great from here.
Nice contrast in materials.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 31, 2014)

Thats a winner! I've never really thought antler was that cool looking, but the combination is great! Really one of a kind...... all animal parts

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 31, 2014)

That's a winner for sure. What species of snake did that come from?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Oct 31, 2014)

Good work David.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 31, 2014)

Definitely unique, nice work David !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Oct 31, 2014)

@Kevin 
Its parrie rattler.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

